
Show HN: Word of the Hour – a language learning app sharing one word every hour - dictionaryfeed
Available on these platforms<p>- Web: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;wordofthehour.org" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;wordofthehour.org</a><p>- Android: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=org.wordofthehour.wordofthehour" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=org.wordoftheh...</a><p>- iOS: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;app&#x2F;word-of-the-hour&#x2F;id1440238998" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;app&#x2F;word-of-the-hour&#x2F;id144023899...</a><p>- Slack: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;wordofthehour.slack.com&#x2F;apps&#x2F;ACM9MT5EU-wordofthehour" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;wordofthehour.slack.com&#x2F;apps&#x2F;ACM9MT5EU-wordofthehour</a><p>- Electron: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;electronjs.org&#x2F;apps&#x2F;wordofthehour" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;electronjs.org&#x2F;apps&#x2F;wordofthehour</a><p>Available on social media<p>- Reddit: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.reddit.com&#x2F;r&#x2F;Word_of_The_Hour&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.reddit.com&#x2F;r&#x2F;Word_of_The_Hour&#x2F;</a><p>- Twitter: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;dictionaryfeed" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;dictionaryfeed</a><p>- Tumblr: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;wordofthehour.tumblr.com&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;wordofthehour.tumblr.com&#x2F;</a><p>- Plurk: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.plurk.com&#x2F;wordofthehour" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.plurk.com&#x2F;wordofthehour</a><p>- Mastodon: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;botsin.space&#x2F;@wordofthehour" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;botsin.space&#x2F;@wordofthehour</a><p>- Gab: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;gab.ai&#x2F;sharewithme" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;gab.ai&#x2F;sharewithme</a><p>Available as an extension for<p>- Chrome: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;chrome.google.com&#x2F;webstore&#x2F;detail&#x2F;word-of-the-hour&#x2F;jcahdpfndmkcckbnoeefafloeaihngoe" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;chrome.google.com&#x2F;webstore&#x2F;detail&#x2F;word-of-the-hour&#x2F;j...</a><p>- Firefox: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;addons.mozilla.org&#x2F;en-US&#x2F;firefox&#x2F;addon&#x2F;word-of-the-hour&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;addons.mozilla.org&#x2F;en-US&#x2F;firefox&#x2F;addon&#x2F;word-of-the-h...</a><p>- Opera: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;addons.opera.com&#x2F;en&#x2F;extensions&#x2F;details&#x2F;word-of-the-hour&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;addons.opera.com&#x2F;en&#x2F;extensions&#x2F;details&#x2F;word-of-the-h...</a><p>Thank you for taking a look at my side project!
======
ljsocal
This would be more attractive if it had controls to select only the
language(s) that I am learning and control the frequency and maybe even allow
for spaced repetition.

~~~
dictionaryfeed
Thank you very much for the comment and helpful feedback. :)

------
dictionaryfeed
Note: This is a free app and I do not profit from it. Over 16,000 translations
are crowdsourced from users.

------
dictionaryfeed
I tried posting several months ago, but a lovely HN user encouraged me to post
again with a different title / format. Thank you!

